# 1980's celebrities Catrina Skepper, Janet Ellis and Cheryl Bake chat about their dogs



## kchampion (Dec 16, 2009)

CHERYL BAKER, OF BUCKS FIZZ FAME, TALKS TO CATRINA SKEPPER FOR THE SECOND INSTALLMENT OF PET PROTECTS CELEBRITY CHATS SERIES

Following her interview with Blue Peters Janet Ellis in December for the launch of Pet Protects Celebrity Chats series, Catrina Skepper recently paid a visit to the home of Bucks Fizz songstress Cheryl Baker, for another cup of tea and a catch up.

Former model and television presenter Catrina and pop legend Cheryl had plenty to discuss, as they reminisced about the 1980s, fame and fortune, that Eurovision Song Contest, and Bucks Fizzs unforgettable costumes.

Currently back in the recording studio, Cheryl excitedly revealed that Bucks Fizz are working on an album that will showcase not only their new material, but also a selection of re-mastered Bucks Fizz classics. The subjects closest to Cheryls heart, however, and which she and Catrina discussed at length, are her home, family and furry friends Bella and Simba, her two mischievous German Shepherds.

The interview is the second in Pet Protects series of Celebrity Chats which profile some of the nations best loved celebrities from the 80s, the time when Pet Protect launched and the period when Catrina, the new face of Pet Protect was a media darling. The series was launched with Janet Ellis, who Catrina interviewed in December, The former Blue Peter Presenter and mother to Sophie Ellis-Bextor invited Catrina into her home and introduced her to Nancy, the familys Italian Spinone.

Celebrity Chats puts well-known faces such as Janet Ellis and Cheryl Baker back in the media spotlight and enables them to talk about their lives today, the importance of their pets, as well as offering practical advice and tips.

The interview is now live here where you can meet Cheryl, Bella and Simba. 
Alternatively, you can catch up on Janet Ellis interview here and meet her Italian Spinone, Nancy.

Coming soon, Catrina will be talking to 1980s pop legend Stedman Pearson, of Five Star.

Pet Insurance | UK Pet Insurance For Your Dog And Cat


----------

